# My New Onix is in too.



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a pic on my new Onix...then a picture of it with my brother's new ride as well


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

Very Nice!!! And I thought I had the ONLY blue Onix! Is your bro's the Arin from 06?


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, it is the 2006 one. It's a sweet ride as well. He had a Trek 5200 that he wrecked. He salvaged some of his parts and put them on that frame.


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

That is not an Arin if it has carbon stays, the Arin is supposed to be an all alu climbing bike. I think that is the Lobular or the Mitis, more likely a Mitis since the Lobular I do believe has a full carbon rear triangle.

I may be wrong but it's my two cents.


----------



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a 2006 catalog at home. I guess it is the Mitis though.


----------



## G_Sup (Nov 12, 2006)

I stand corrected, it is the Mitis. The Mitis and Arin had similar paint schemes and I overlooked the carbon stays. The Arin was also the more expensive out of the two.


----------

